# Quick! Can I freeze Satay Sauce?



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

I made a really nice thai Satay sauce. The base is coconut milk and peanut butter. There is so much leftover. Can I freeze it?

Thanks!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Sure. You may have to warm it up to get it to recombine afterwards, but there's no reason it won't freeze.


----------

